# Installing A Teco Jnev-201-h1 Vfd: Very Unsure Of Myself



## cazclocker (Apr 6, 2015)

Here's yet another VFD question from yet another newbie. I think I'm probably even newbier than some of the other newbies here. For my Rivett Model No.4/504 lathe, I'm using 220V, single phase from the wall in my shop. The motor I got is a Siemens (made in Mexico), HP: 1.5, V: 208-230/460, 3-phase motor. For the VFD I picked up a Teco JNEV-201-H1.

Before posting this I read a dozen or more previous posts using "Teco JNEV-201" as search terms, because often whatever question I have has been dealt with already. Unfortunately I'm getting less confident rather than more confident about hooking everything up - so I wonder if I should call an electrician to wire things up for me.

The motor has a pair of wiring diagrams on the plate that are confusing to me. One  shows connections for low-voltage connections, and another diagram next to it shows connections for high-voltage connections, but it doesn't say "for 220, use this diagram, for 460, use the other diagram".....although that might be exactly what it means. Problem is, it's probably code that is widely known by electrically-savvy guys. I need a dummies-book version of instructions.

The other thing is on the VFD itself - the manual says to hook up the main power input to L1, L3(N), and PE. What it DOESN'T say is "hook up the hot to the (whatever), the neutral to the (whatever) and the ground to the (whatever)".  Why go to the trouble of writing a manual when you just leave me guessing what goes where?

Another question from reading the previous posts here is: should I install a red emergency button? I noticed a few guys mentioning that.

Should I hire an electrician to do the electrical hookup for me?

Thanks,
...Doug


----------



## JimDawson (Apr 6, 2015)

Low-voltage on the wiring diagram = 208-230 volt

You won't be using a neutral (unless you were in Europe), one leg of your 220 goes to L1, the other leg goes to L3, your ground (normally Green) goes to PE (*P*hysical *E*arth)

An E-stop button is always a good idea, but not totally required if you can get to the stop button easily.  On a VFD there are a couple of ways to do it.

If you don't feel comfortable doing the wiring yourself then by all means hire an electrician.


----------



## chips&more (Apr 6, 2015)

Doug, That pic of you great! Only a mother could love!...Dave


----------



## jim18655 (Apr 6, 2015)

When you read a motor data plate you look at the information you want and the other information lines up with it. 
For example:
volts 208-230/460  
amps 4.2-4/2
So we have a 208-230 volt motor that draws 4.2 and 4 amps, respectively.
A 460 volt motor that draws 2 amps.
Since the lower voltage is the 208-230 then you would use the low voltage connection diagram. 460 is the higher voltage so you would use the high voltage diagram.
Be careful with European motors because they might also be rated for 208-230/460/575. In that case you would use the diagram that corresponds to the input voltage, not necessarily the diagram you're use to using. I've seen so called electricians use the "high voltage" diagram to connect these motors to 480 systems because that's what they're used to seeing for voltages.
Hope his helps with your future electrical work.


----------



## cazclocker (Apr 6, 2015)

Thanks guys. OK, I see that the 220V I plan to use is considered the low-voltage part of the motor's design. Tomorrow I'll shoot a pic of the motor's plate and post it here, since I still have a wiring question re: the low-voltage wiring diagram.
Is anyone here using the same VFD as I am?
Chips&more, that picture is actually of my much-handsomer brother. I figure "hey, it's the internet, they'll never know I'm uglier than the picture".
...Doug


----------



## cazclocker (Apr 7, 2015)

As promised, I'm posting pictures of my motor. Behind the plate are a series of 9 numbered wires. Here it is:




And some closeups of the spec plate. Here are the electrical details:




Here's the low-voltage wiring diagram. As you can see the bottom row, left to right, probably say 1-2-3 but the "3" is obscured by the rivet:




And for giggles, here's the high-voltage wiring diagram:




Question: on the diagram for low-voltage diagram, the top-most row of numbers (4-5-6) are connected together, but not to the rest of the wires. Does that mean I'm supposed to connect them together and leave them under the dust shield? And the other wires...am I supposed to connect the 7 & the 1 together, the 8 & the 2 together, and the 9 & the 3 together? That's the way I read the diagram. If so, which terminals of my VFD do I connect the 7+1 to, the 8+2 to, and the 9+3 to?  My VFD has four output terminals - T1, T2, T3, and PE (which the manual says is ground).

Any thoughts?
...Doug


----------



## cazclocker (Apr 7, 2015)

For whatever reason I'm having problems posting the second picture - maybe you guys can see it, but it's not showing for me. Here's the closeup of the spec plate on the motor:


----------



## JimDawson (Apr 7, 2015)

Life is good here Doug.  It's a newer motor with a standard wiring configuration.  You are correct, 4,5,6 connect together and are left in the motor box.  T1 connects to 1-7, T2 connects to 2-8, T3 connects to 3-9.  PE goes to the ground terminal (the screw in the box)  in the motor box.


----------



## cazclocker (Apr 7, 2015)

Jim,
Thanks so much! That simplifies things for me. I'm actually very comfortable doing household wiring and building DC circuits, having started building crystal radios when I was a kid. But when it comes to AC motors, I'm a bit wary because I know the wiring has standards and conventions - I'm just not too familiar with them!
I'll post my results when I get things wired up...
...Doug


----------



## jim18655 (Apr 7, 2015)

Use 8-32 brass bolts, nuts, and lock washers to make the connections. Cover the connection with vinyl electrical tape. Start the tape on the wires and turn it over so the sticky side is out. Put about three or four layers on. Cover that with rubber tape for several layers. Finish with vinyl tape. You shouldn't be able to feel the bolt in the tape. If you ever have to take the connections apart the backwards tape will come off the bolts easily otherwise it sticks fast and won't come off.


----------



## cazclocker (Apr 8, 2015)

Jim18655, thanks for that advice. Excellent trick about the first layer of vinyl tape sticky-side-out....that makes a ton of sense. I wouldn't have thought about it!
...Doug


----------

